# Oil Rigs?



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

So some of us want to try fishing the rigs. Problem is nether of us have ever fished them.... My question is which one should we go to... Marathon rig or the rigs 12 to 15 miles south of mobile? Both are around 60 miles from Pensacola Pass,,, but we don't know which one to try??? Any advice.. we'd like to catch some big AJs and even yellow fin when they are around... Any advice would be greatly appr.


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

Freedom Won said:


> So some of us want to try fishing the rigs. Problem is nether of us have ever fished them.... My question is which one should we go to... Marathon rig or the rigs 12 to 15 miles south of mobile? Both are around 60 miles from Pensacola Pass,,, but we don't know which one to try??? Any advice.. we'd like to catch some big AJs and even yellow fin when they are around... Any advice would be greatly appr.


you are not going to catch any big AJ's or yellow fin 12 to 15 miles south of Dauphin Island. Water is only around 60 to 80 ft deep. i have dove every rig in that area. They are beat to death by fisherman. You may get lucky and snag a snapper in the 6 to 7 pound range. Your going to have to go deeper that your current plan to get the fish that you are looking for. Those rigs hold cudas spades and a few small kings. They do have some floor mat size flounder during the right time of the year, hence why we dive them so hard.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

try the gas rig 255 if you want some big aj's.
jack


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

jack2 said:


> try the gas rig 255 if you want some big aj's.
> jack


is that the Trinidad? I can't find any lat and long for rig 255??


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i just answered your pm. The Main Pass 255 rig is located 54 miles south of Fort Morgan in 333 feet 
jack


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

jack2 said:


> i just answered your pm. The Main Pass 255 rig is located 54 miles south of Fort Morgan in 333 feet
> jack


mr. jack is that a main standing rig with a cat walk that goes over to another smaller structure? and its almost true due south of Ft. Morgan?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

3rddown and 9 to go said:


> mr. jack is that a main standing rig with a cat walk that goes over to another smaller structure? and its almost true due south of Ft. Morgan?


no sir. that is one of the four main rigs you speak of. this rig used to be an unmanned gas rig with a warning signal. but i think i remember reading somewhere that they were going to cut it off 90ft below the surface so you will have to get the numbers now. hope this helps.
jack


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

No 255 is under water now. Just the base is left I believe the one you described is 252 or the double yellow i believe if not someone will chime in. 👍😊


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bigc2013 said:


> No 255 is under water now. Just the base is left I believe the one you described is 252 or the yellow jacket i believe if not someone will chime in. 👍😊


so they did cut the 255 down? and you can see the 252?
jack


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

The southmost rig is cut down whichever that one is maybe it is the 252🤔


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

MP 255 was cut off far below the waterline a number of years ago, Last time I was there I didn't even see any legs left, so I think it pretty much gone, cut real close to the bottom. Lost plenty of tackle there over the years... plenty of grunts and groans...... I have them (most) on my GPS saved to another computer.


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

👍😊


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i knew old jim would know. send the numbers to this dude so he can catch some aj.
jack


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Commercial guys rape most of those rigs of AJ’s.. Go to 225 with a big live hard tail and hold on..


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Launch out of Billy Goat Hole on Dauphin Island (get there early because it is truly a goat roping situation if you don't) and make it out to the Twin Sisters for some decent fish. Stop at the smaller rigs on the way out an make bait. This is a nice familiarization trip while at the same time far enough out to build your confidence.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, freedom won,

i thought somebody on here would still have the numbers for the 255
petronius *Latitude:* 29° 06' 18.00" N *Longitude:* -87° 56' 17.99" W
beer can 2909.820 8759.265 
ram powell *29°3'36" N 88°5'24" W*
marlin
search on here, hiltons, or the hull truth for oil rig coordinates.
jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Petronis and ram powell would be a ride for someone not used to it. Your looking at 160 mile round trip after passing last chance light just to get there and back so he'd really need to consider the boat and fuel reserves.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Petronis and ram powell would be a ride for someone not used to it. Your looking at 160 mile round trip after passing last chance light just to get there and back so he'd really need to consider the boat and fuel reserves.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

mark,
you are correct. the four main rigs would be a stretch for a newbie. the closer, unmanned, rigs would be a good starter to see how much the fuel consumption would be. plus, when you go to the main four, you need to stay overnight to get the feel of an overnighter. it is also wise to take somebody who has been there, done that.
jack


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

most I ever burned was 105 Gallons out, around, and back. twin Yamaha 150's GW 25 footer, loaded down.... Pcola to Ram beer can, couple of the shallow rigs, and around that area... no idea of their boat.... (I have Gas Money.... )


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Realtor said:


> most I ever burned was 105 Gallons out, around, and back. twin Yamaha 150's GW 25 footer, loaded down.... Pcola to Ram beer can, couple of the shallow rigs, and around that area... no idea of their boat.... *(I have Gas Money.... )*



me too. lol.
jack


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Biggest AJ I’ve ever seen or caught was at Marathon jacket. I’m sure y’all remember. 128lbs at the dock.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> me too. lol.
> jack


My Sea Hunt doesn't have the range. My sons boat with twin yamahas like Jim's has a 180 gallon tank and we go by the 1/3rds rule and never had an issue. We usually make the trip 4 or 5 times a summer and generally have some extra room.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

just playing around with the oil rig question today. i found this website which some of you probably already have but i have never seen it. check it out. pretty interesting.









Gulf Coast Oil & Gas Platforms Map - by Saltwater-Recon.com


Gulf Coast Oil & Gas Platforms Map - A map of active pipelines and offshore platforms in Federal Wasters of the Gulf of Mexico.




www.saltwater-recon.com





jack


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

Realtor said:


> most I ever burned was 105 Gallons out, around, and back. twin Yamaha 150's GW 25 footer, loaded down.... Pcola to Ram beer can, couple of the shallow rigs, and around that area... no idea of their boat.... (I have Gas Money.... )


Single 250 with 140 gal. tank is what I have on my 25' CC


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i would hesitate going with a solo engine. go with a buddy boat at least.
jack


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

jack2 said:


> i would hesitate going with a solo engine. go with a buddy boat at least.
> jack


Absolutely,,,, plan on going with a buddy boat for sure...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

FenderBender said:


> Biggest AJ I’ve ever seen or caught was at Marathon jacket. I’m sure y’all remember. 128lbs at the dock.


I remember. If I’m not mistaken your post said it was caught on a jig and a penn 7500 or 8500 spinning reel with light mono line. Am I close?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Freedom Won said:


> Single 250 with 140 gal. tank is what I have on my 25' CC


Drop the hammer and go.
I use to make regular runs to Horn Mountain in a 25’ Tender with a single 300. Ram Powell a bunch of weekends in a 21’ capehorn with a single 250.

Lol, I’m not as tough as I was a few years ago though..


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

JoeyWelch said:


> Drop the hammer and go.
> I use to make regular runs to Horn Mountain in a 25’ Tender with a single 300. Ram Powell a bunch of weekends in a 21’ capehorn with a single 250.
> 
> Lol, I’m not as tough as I was a few years ago though..


Used to fill that 21 up too!!!!!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Realtor said:


> most I ever burned was 105 Gallons out, around, and back. twin Yamaha 150's GW 25 footer, loaded down.... Pcola to Ram beer can, couple of the shallow rigs, and around that area... no idea of their boat.... (I have Gas Money.... )


Are your Yamahas 2 or 4 stroke My 25 foot has opi maxes it will not go that far on 105 gallons but my 22 foot has 2 stroke yam 150 and i can’t run it out of fuel in a day I’m gona repower and want someone with a real boat with experience on what they really get to let me know


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Are your Yamahas 2 or 4 stroke My 25 foot has opi maxes it will not go that far on 105 gallons but my 22 foot has 2 stroke yam 150 and i can’t run it out of fuel in a day I’m gona repower and want someone with a real boat with experience on what they really get to let me know


4 stroke


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Realtor said:


> 4 stroke


Thanks if you don’t mind me asking what mpg do you get


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

loaded down ice fuel everything 4 people, between 1.9 and 2.4 the lighter I got.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Realtor said:


> loaded down ice fuel everything 4 people, between 1.9 and 2.4 the lighter I got.


Thank you very much best I ever get is about 1.8 with Optis I think I’m going to go with 4 stroke 200s when I swap fuel consumption should go down I’m pretty sure we’ll I’m going to 4 stroke for sure they don’t make 2 stroke anything any more duh what do all y’all guys think and buy the way I’m not a hammer down all the time guy ether I like to find where everything is happy and keep it there I’m not rebuilding or buying motors every couple of years


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

remember to do research, The F150's are pretty tuff. I remember issues with the exhaust (or something like that) on the 200's or it may have been the 250's The sweet spot for me was 36 - 3700 RPM.s


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> I remember. If I’m not mistaken your post said it was caught on a jig and a penn 7500 or 8500 spinning reel with light mono line. Am I close?


Good memory Joey. Penn 7500 with 25lb mono and a 10 ounce Williamson jig. Bent the jig in half on the hit. Luckiest thing ever.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> remember to do research, The F150's are pretty tuff. I remember issues with the exhaust (or something like that) on the 200's or it may have been the 250's The sweet spot for me was 36 - 3700 RPM.s


The exhaust issues were back around the 2006's with the 200's, the 150 had a balancer issue that could really tear the motor up if/when it went out They've got them straightened out now I guess. Put a new impeller in my F150 a couple of weeks ago and while I had the foot off I too a gander up the midsection and all looked good with about 350 hours on the motor.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Realtor said:


> remember to do research, The F150's are pretty tuff. I remember issues with the exhaust (or something like that) on the 200's or it may have been the 250's The sweet spot for me was 36 - 3700 RPM.s


that was the 225 up had the exhaust issue and the f 150 had a counter Shaft issue on the cam thank you for input I think you are 100 percent right on rpm to me that is would be great my boat with 2 150s won’t stay on plane that low unless it’s flat calm I think if I step up to 175s or 200s it will help


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

H2OMARK said:


> The exhaust issues were back around the 2006's with the 200's, the 150 had a balancer issue that could really tear the motor up if/when it went out They've got them straightened out now I guess. Put a new impeller in my F150 a couple of weeks ago and while I had the foot off I too a gander up the midsection and all looked good with about 350 hours on the motor.


sorry I was on my phone and did not scroll back up you are exactly corret


----------



## LivinTheDream (Apr 15, 2013)

jwilson1978 said:


> Are your Yamahas 2 or 4 stroke My 25 foot has opi maxes it will not go that far on 105 gallons but my 22 foot has 2 stroke yam 150 and i can’t run it out of fuel in a day I’m gona repower and want someone with a real boat with experience on what they really get to let me know


I have a 26’ Sailfish CC with twin 2005 Suzuki 200s. They’re quiet, durable, sip gas, and haul ass.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

MP 255 Cutoff Rig


----------

